# [Movie]One Day



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 1, 2011)

Did anyone watch it?
One Day is one of my favourite books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Probably will try and watch it on saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 1, 2011)

I've heard it's fine, but nothing brilliant -- which is surprising, considering David Nicholls wrote the screenplay himself! I loved the book but I'm in no hurry to see the film on the big screen; I'll definitely give it a watch when the DVD comes out though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 1, 2011)

I havent read any reviews or heard anything about the movie yet, so I thought I might ask it here lol.
Well, I suppose I will write back after I watched it


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 1, 2011)

Not a very good movie honestly. Anne Hathaway is great (she always is).. but that's about it. It's sort of like a typical Nicholas Sparks book adaptation, adapted in a very similar way. (except for The Notebook)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, so far I havent heard anything too exciting about the movie lol.
Yesterday was a busy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will watch it on wednesday


----------

